# The Joe at Berrien



## Goosemanhnt4fud (Oct 7, 2008)

Anyone have any reports of the river...high? Muddy? 

Haven't heard of anyone on here chatting about it yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Alot of guys hitting it hard, with not much to show for it. If you stay down all day you may catch 1. But that could be said for any other time of the year.


----------



## kzoochromer (Feb 17, 2010)

Word is fish are passing the dam so there's gada be a few right! being there when they want to bite is the trick


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

hello forum just signed up. And was curious on the water conditions below the damn for wading? Am planning on taking my lady friend and let her play with drifting for her first time. Didn't really plan on catching a limit for sure, but was curious how the water level was fairing so she doesn't get swept away. And i picked up a few spoons and twisters and floats for possibly seeking some walleye with some corkys for steelhead any suggestions or word on water height and clarity thanks in advance


----------



## Speyday (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi oxdog,

Welcome to this site. It has helped me a lot. Hope it does the same for you.

I sent you a PM, check your inbox.

Ken


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

As of the 7th it was high and dirty.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

I live not to far from the farmer creek outlet and as of last night it was high and muddy and that was before all this rain.

Steve


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Steven Arend said:


> I live not to far from the farmer creek outlet and as of last night it was high and muddy and that was before all this rain.
> 
> Steve


I live two hours away but got to get my fix hope it gives up a fish for my lady even a bottom feeder as long as she has one on
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FIP (Jan 10, 2003)

Watch the tail water flow out of Berrien Springs at this AEP site:
http://www.aep.com/environmental/recreation/hydro/
Needs to be less than 6000 CFS out of Twin Branch dam for me to think about wading my spots so is pretty high right now.


----------



## mbg drift (Oct 24, 2003)

So I can see from the usgs site it is high but how is the visibility? Anyone willing to share?
Drift


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

about 3-5 inches vis.

Canceled our BC steelheaders tourney today.


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

FIP said:


> Watch the tail water flow out of Berrien Springs at this AEP site:
> http://www.aep.com/environmental/recreation/hydro/
> Needs to be less than 6000 CFS out of Twin Branch dam for me to think about wading my spots so is pretty high right now.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Well If water is too high, I suppose me and the gal are gonna check out. Berrien springs and what the town has to offer and look for some spots other than the damn. I be wearing a colwater rocket football sweatshirt with snelenberger across the back so say hello and I buy ya a beer  and gonna look for a jet boat for me and mamma looken for a four door car. My job has me working seventy hour work weeks 12 months a year so just need to get away, bad day fishen better than good day of work
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

FIP said:


> Watch the tail water flow out of Berrien Springs at this AEP site:
> http://www.aep.com/environmental/recreation/hydro/
> Needs to be less than 6000 CFS out of Twin Branch dam for me to think about wading my spots so is pretty high right now.


 Thanks that site can really help a guy out if he has a long drive to test the water


----------



## steelheader12345 (Oct 5, 2006)

I can tell you the visibility is better than 3-5 inches and there are fish being caught today. The wind is whipping out there, find a spot out of the wind and give em hell!! Ill try and put pics up latter today.


----------



## jimmyhimself29 (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Speyday (Oct 1, 2004)

The water is fine. Its up, yes. Its still chilly, (37-38) yes. Its snorting at the gates, yes. But its fine. Just a couple of ******* from last fall. Lots of folks working for very little or no payola.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

I should have kept my eye open, The Joe at berrien is neither High nor murky. I fished it everyday last week. It is flowing vary fast caution needed, but it is not high. Its at its average winter level and about time it reached it Ive been tired of the low water.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

You guys are not realizing, what the water clarity is like at the dam and what it's like a few miles down river can be two totally different scenarios...

Last weekend it was still muddy down river...


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Boozer said:


> You guys are not realizing, what the water clarity is like at the dam and what it's like a few miles down river can be two totally different scenarios...
> 
> Last weekend it was still muddy down river...


 I understand this, but the post was about the joe at berrien. It was slower fishing wise yesterday.


----------

